# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Mayor producción de pollo y leche impulsó crecimiento de 4.5% del subsector pecuario en enero

## Bruno Cillóniz

El incremento en la producción de pollo y de leche impulsaron la expansión del subsector pecuario en enero, que fue de 4.5% en comparación con similar mes del año pasado, informó el Ministerio de Agricultura. 
Según cifras de la Oficina de Estudios Económicos y Estadísticos (OEEE) del MINAG, la producción de la carne de esta ave en enero se elevó 12% en Lima, 17% en Arequipa y 38.6% en Áncash. Este resultado se debe a que en noviembre del 2008 hubo una mayor colocación de pollos “BB” de la línea carne a nivel nacional, así como al incremento en los niveles de rendimiento promedio. 
Otro alimento de origen pecuario cuya producción alcanzó resultados positivos en enero es la leche. En Cajamarca aumentó 11%, en Arequipa 3% y en Puno 13.8%. Este comportamiento obedece a que hay un mayor número de vacas en ordeño así como un incremento del rendimiento promedio por vaca al mes.   *Producción Agropecuaria*
De otro lado, la OEEE indicó que, de acuerdo a cifras preliminares, el Valor Bruto de la Producción (VBP) Agropecuaria en enero disminuyó 1.5% en relación al mismo mes del 2008 y alcanzó un valor de S/. 1,303 millones. 
Dicho descenso se debe principalmente al decrecimiento que experimentó después de muchos años el subsector agrícola en enero (-6.3%), el cual fue atenuado por la expansión de 4.5% del subsector pecuario. 
La menor producción del subsector agrícola responde principalmente a problemas climáticos, a la reducción de áreas sembradas para mantener precios y a que se adelantaron algunas cosechas.     
En el caso del mango, la producción bajó 75% debido a problemas climáticos ocurridos en la etapa previa a la floración. Además, la producción de enero del 2009 se está comparando con niveles récord que se alcanzaron el año pasado. 
Respecto a la papa, la producción bajó 18.3% pero no generó desabastecimiento en los mercados del país. La disminución responde a un manejo específico por parte de los productores que redujeron sus siembras en Lima y en Huánuco al inicio de la campaña 2008/2009 con el fin de mantener precios en chacra y evitar su caída como en periodos anteriores. 
La producción de arroz cáscara, entretanto, bajó 20%, pese a que Lambayeque registra superávit en los stocks. La caída se produce porque en diciembre pasado hubo un adelanto de cosechas, principalmente en Piura. 
Otros productos con resultados negativos en enero son algodón rama (-61.7%), espárrago (-11.2%), que ya está sintiendo los efectos de la crisis internacional, y cebolla (-23.1%). 
Sin embargo, otros alimentos lograron crecimientos importantes en su producción en enero, como la uva (108.5%), caña de azúcar (10.2%), tomate (69.5%), camote (110.3%), manzana (36.5%), maíz amarillo duro (5.8%), entre otros.  
Agroexportaciones suman US$ 189 Millones
Por otra parte, la Dirección de Agronegocios del Ministerio de Agricultura informó que, en enero, las agroexportaciones peruanas alcanzaron un valor de US$ 189 millones, monto 14.9% menor que el registrado en el mismo mes del 2008. 
Si bien el resultado refleja en parte los efectos de la crisis internacional, que ha generado la disminución de embarques, sobre todo a Estados Unidos y a la Unión Europea, el valor exportado en enero de 2009 resulta mayor al del mismo mes de los últimos ocho años, siendo en todo caso atípico el valor alcanzado en enero de 2008.     
Asimismo, la reducción se explica en el comportamiento estacional de las agroexportaciones peruanas, ya que a partir de enero muestran usualmente una disminución en la medida que van culminando las campañas agrícolas, en muchos casos hasta abril o mayo, las que se reinician a partir de junio o julio. Por lo indicado, se esperaría que en los meses siguientes se registren aun menores valores de exportación, y luego una recuperación, en la medida que se inicien las exportaciones estacionales y que nuestros productos se consoliden en nuevos mercados.     
En cuanto a los principales mercados de destino de las agroexportaciones peruanas, se mantiene en primer lugar la Unión Europea (UE), con US$ 77.5 millones. Representa el 41% de las exportaciones totales y solo cayó -1%. 
Sigue en importancia Estados Unidos, con US$ 56 millones y una participación del 30% del total exportado. Registra una disminución de 12%, debido esencialmente a las menores ventas de espárragos y alcachofa en conserva. El tercer mercado es la Comunidad Andina, que contrario a los otros mercados mostró un importante crecimiento de 160%, debido a nuevas agroexportaciones de arroz pilado. 
Los demás mercados, que suman el 10% de las agroexportaciones, muestran crecimientos importantes. Tal es el caso de China, que compró 19% más; Chile, que creció 65%, y Japón, que se expandió en 34%. 
Respecto a los principales productos de agroexportación que tuvieron resultados positivos resaltan el café, que creció 28% en términos de valor y 42% en volumen y representa el 14% del total exportado. Sus principales mercados de destino son EE.UU., Alemania y Bélgica. 
Otro producto es la uva fresca, cuya exportación creció 10% en valor (US$ 29.8 millones) y 31% en volumen (18 mil TM), siendo sus mercados más importantes EE.UU., Holanda, España, Hong Kong, y ahora China e Indonesia. Asimismo, el banano fresco orgánico, que no obstante la difícil coyuntura internacional aumentó el valor de sus exportaciones en 30% (US$ 4.4 millones) y el volumen en 9%, sobre todo a Holanda, EE.UU. y Japón. 
La palta fresca elevó sus colocaciones en el exterior en 98% en términos de valor (US$ 1.2 millones) y en 116% en volumen. Sus principales mercados de destino son Holanda y España.     
Por otro lado, entre los productos que influyeron para la declinación del total de las agroexportaciones están las hortalizas (espárragos en sus diversas presentaciones, pimiento piquillo, aceituna en conserva y alcachofas), así como productos del grupo de colorantes. 
Otro producto de un gran dinamismo, pero que en enero declinó sus exportaciones, es la leche evaporada.  *UNIDAD DE IMAGEN INSTITUCIONAL* *MINISTERIO DE AGRICULTURA*Temas similares: Artículo: Subsector Pecuario creció 5.2% en el 2011 y el Agrícola lo hizo en 2.8% Artículo: Agrobanco realizará encuentro pecuario para promover su crecimiento a nivel nacional Artículo: Producción Agropecuaria acumula crecimiento de 3.9% entre enero y setiembre Artículo: Sector agropecuario aumentó 4.7% en enero por mayor producción de aves, huevos y frutas Artículo: Recuperación en exportación de cultivos impulsó actividad agropecuaria en enero

----------

